

The ultimate post on Startup School 2013 - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/p/91794c78a68b

======
aviv
Agree about chatting with people seating next to you (btw, great meeting
you!). Too many people were busy browsing HN on their phones, meanwhile they
could talk to HNers right there and then.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Hey Aviv! I was actually thinking about you when I wrote that! Nice meeting
you as well :)

------
lilibalfour
re: 5.5 Hispanic female here, but wow there were really only about 10 other
females in the crowd. At lunch, we thought it was funny. By the reception, we
were scratching our heads.

Why do you think women don't attend?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Good point. I was thinking about it, after having read "Lean in" recently.

I think it's a missed opportunity, first of all. On "why", I truly don't know.
I guess that the organizers could do a better job in trying to involve
"diverse" groups of people, but I would never blame them for having too many
guys and just a few ladies attend.

~~~
lilibalfour
I think the question is "Why didn't women want to attend?"

Some said it was probably intimidating to be amongst an all male group. But
the only way that will change is if we (females) show up!

~~~
simonebrunozzi
It might be true. A way to fix this would be to involve some women groups and
convince them to attend "en masse".

